# Prescription sports glasses - clear or dark



## philinmerthyr (2 Feb 2014)

Specsavers have a new range of sport glasses. With prescription lenses they are around £150.

I can only afford 1 pair. Should I get clear lenses or Polaroid sunglasses? I suppose reactor light is an option but not sure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DaveReading (2 Feb 2014)

philinmerthyr said:


> Specsavers have a new range of sport glasses. With prescription lenses they are around £150.
> 
> I can only afford 1 pair. Should I get clear lenses or Polaroid sunglasses? I suppose reactor light is an option but not sure.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Depends what you're riding - if you're on a road bike then it's illegal to ride if you're not wearing dark glasses.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Feb 2014)

Mainly road cycling so the sunglasses it may have to be. Do I buy brighter lights for night riding


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2014)

I use reactolight, only problem I have is when using them in a forested area.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2014)

philinmerthyr said:


> Mainly road cycling so the sunglasses it may have to be. Do I buy brighter lights for night riding


I have some Specsavers reactolites on a sort of wraparound frame. They work ok but they respond quite slowly when back indoors etc


----------



## gaz (2 Feb 2014)

philinmerthyr said:


> Specsavers have a new range of sport glasses. With prescription lenses they are around £150.
> 
> I can only afford 1 pair. Should I get clear lenses or Polaroid sunglasses? I suppose reactor light is an option but not sure.
> 
> Any thoughts?


when riding in the dark, you need to use clear lenses! So choose based on when you ride, if you only ride in sun light then you will be fine with sunglasses.

P.s. it's polarised lenses. Polaroid is a company that makes cameras.


----------



## midliferider (2 Feb 2014)

philinmerthyr said:


> Specsavers have a new range of sport glasses. With prescription lenses they are around £150.
> 
> I can only afford 1 pair. Should I get clear lenses or Polaroid sunglasses? I suppose reactor light is an option but not sure.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I can't find it on specsavers website. What is it called? Link?


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Feb 2014)

midliferider said:


> I can't find it on specsavers website. What is it called? Link?



I saw a display in the shop. Can't recall the name but they were well made and fitted well. I also looked online but couldn't find them either.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Feb 2014)

gaz said:


> P.s. it's polarised lenses. Polaroid is a company that makes cameras.



Of course. Lol


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2014)

Polaroid make lenses and sunglasses (though I don't know what specsavers sells)

http://www.polaroideyewear.com/ultrasight-lenses/


----------



## Mike Braddock (2 Feb 2014)

Boots were doing 2 for 1 the second pair prescription sunglasses


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Feb 2014)

Mike Braddock said:


> Boots were doing 2 for 1 the second pair prescription sunglasses


But do they do sports glasses or are they normal frames?


----------



## boydj (2 Feb 2014)

It's worth paying the extra for photo-sensitive lenses in a sports frame. I've been using them for years, even at night, when they let 90% of the light through.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Feb 2014)

boydj said:


> It's worth paying the extra for photo-sensitive lenses in a sports frame. I've been using them for years, even at night, when they let 90% of the light through.


Can you point me yo a link for these. Thanks


----------



## boydj (3 Feb 2014)

Mine are Oakleys - I'm on my second pair now. There are a few other people who do them as well - google prescription sunglasses. I'd avoid the ones that use prescription inserts.


----------



## andrew waite (4 Feb 2014)

I got mine from optilabs http://www.optilabs.com/site/prods.php?pfid=0,8,11 they sent out 3 pairs for you to try with the changeable lenses, pick which you want tell them your prescription and wait about 2 weeks delivery. excellent glasses


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2014)

andrew waite said:


> I got mine from optilabs http://www.optilabs.com/site/prods.php?pfid=0,8,11 they sent out 3 pairs for you to try with the changeable lenses, pick which you want tell them your prescription and wait about 2 weeks delivery. excellent glasses


Don't they come with the inserts though, or do they do glazed? I may be wrong, but assume Specsavers are prescription glazing these ones?

Prescription Oakleys are £300+ I think from local optician, a lot for something that is easily dropped


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Feb 2014)

THe other method is the one that I use.

Rudy Project (there are others as well) have the RX system

This is a small insert that is a prescription lens that fits inside their glasses.







This allows the use of prescription lenses as well as the full range of coloured lenses from the glasses themselves.

Boots have glazed the insert in the past as a normal pair of glasses, 

THe other advantage is that many of the sports glasses will because ofthe lens design only do a single prescription. I use varifocal so this is no good for me. This insert enables their use


----------



## andrew waite (5 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Don't they come with the inserts though, or do they do glazed? I may be wrong, but assume Specsavers are prescription glazing these ones?
> 
> Prescription Oakleys are £300+ I think from local optician, a lot for something that is easily dropped


yes they come with inserts and they are about 140 pounds


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2014)

Yes if I am going down that route I'll either get done with inserts for half that amount or get properly glazed. Have read comments that it can be odd with the inserts as they sit close to the eyes?


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Feb 2014)

I bought a pair last year from Planet X - with inserts which I had glazed with varifocal lenses by an independent local firm who did a great job (even taking into account my riding position when measuring me up for the lenses) at a very reasonable price. The glasses came with 4 sets of lenses, including a set of photochromatic _and_ hydrophobic ones, which actually work really well. So would recommend photochromatic and hydrophobic - especially in this damp (!) weather. Unfortunately they do not appear to have them in stock at the moment - I don't remember the exact price but they were around £40 at the time - very good deal.


----------



## andrew waite (5 Feb 2014)

Not had any problem at all with mine, but I guess its different for everyone, the difference with these and Specsavers is that they are designed to be proper cycling glasses as Specsavers are just prescription sun glasses.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Feb 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> THe other method is the one that I use.
> 
> Rudy Project (there are others as well) have the RX system
> 
> ...


 
When issued with Bolle glasses by the team some years ago, I used inserts whcih worked OK, but pushed the main lens a bit far away from your face. A few years ago, just for leisure riding, I got some Lubsol glasses from Optilabs glazed with photochromatic lenses (one brand is Reactolite). Much better and they do let a lot of light in when the sun goes and dusk arrives, plus they fitted will, service immaculate (replaced a cracked frome next day and talked me through a lens swop). Recommended.


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2014)

Photochromatic.


----------



## boydj (5 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Don't they come with the inserts though, or do they do glazed? I may be wrong, but assume Specsavers are prescription glazing these ones?
> 
> Prescription Oakleys are £300+ I think from local optician, a lot for something that is easily dropped



Oakleys are expensive, but are also pretty tough - I've dropped mine, crashed with them and sat on them. They are designed to come apart, which means they don't break. My original Oakleys are over six years old - so good value for money - and the only problem is that the little lugs that hold the lenses in place are wearing away and the lenses now pop out more easily when cleaning them. I'm well overdue replacing the lenses to a new prescription anyway. The quality of the lenses is very good. You can buy online (Rx Sport ?), which will save a bit of money.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2014)

Cheers ... I do think the frames are ugly though...


----------



## philinmerthyr (8 Feb 2014)

I just ordered a clear pair of glasses. It turns out they are only £100 with prescription lenses. I could have had sunglasses for the same price or got polarised lenses for £160. I'll see how these go for the rest of the winter and spring and May get sunglasses if we ever see the sun again. They fit well and seem well made.

I called into the specsavers shops in Cardiff and Pontypridd in the last few days but they didn't seem to know about the range. The Merthyr shop had a display with 8 different frames as well as swimming and diving goggles. So it's hit and miss depending on the branch.

I'll post a picture when I pick them up next weekend.


----------



## Kies (8 Feb 2014)

Routine eye test next week at vision express. I broke my glasses and currently using an old pair (prescription hasn't changed much). Do i take the print out and look online for a better deal, or stick with VE and get 2 pairs ( one being for cycling specifically)?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2014)

I just wear my regular Varifocal Reactolites and the seem fine.


----------



## derrick (9 Feb 2014)

Wore my Rudy Projects for the first time today all the glasses you will ever need, photochromic lenses, we had it all today lots of dark cload and a bit of sunshine, walked into the cafe and forgot i had them on.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> Wore my Rudy Projects for the first time today all the glasses you will ever need, photochromic lenses, we had it all today lots of dark cload and a bit of sunshine, walked into the cafe and forgot i had them on.




Yup, the sign of a decent pair of photochromics.
My Optilabs pair you don't even notice the change and I get surprised at how dark the lenses look sometimes in sunny weather as you sure don't notice it.


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Feb 2014)

I picked up my glasses from Specsavers today. They are made by http://www.zleader.com/Sports/

The fit is great. I'll ride with them on Saturday.


----------



## warpa (15 Feb 2014)

I have Dixon RX-2 sports glases, interchangeable lenses, so perfect bike, boat and everything else. 


http://www.prescriptionsportseyewea...glasses-goggles---interchangeble-lens-feature


----------



## derrick (15 Feb 2014)

All these interchangeable lenses you have to carry with you if you go on a ride, as the light conditions change throughout the day, seems a bit inconvenient and time consuming.


----------

